# maschinenfotos hochwertig retuschieren



## spoods (1. Juli 2004)

Hallo an alle.
Mich würde mal interessieren, auf was ihr achtet, wenn ihr Maschinen (Metall/Kunststoff...) in Photoshop retuschieren müßt. Auf mich kommt das nämlich zu, und ich weiß nicht so genau, auf was es genau ankommt (Glanzlichter, Kombi von unterschiedliche Materialien, etc.) Hat jemand Erfahrung?
Danke für eure Hilfe
Maria


----------



## ShadowMan (1. Juli 2004)

Hi Maria!

Um welche Art von Maschienen geht es und hast du vielleicht ein Beispielbild? 
Ich denke dann wäre es sehr viel einfacher dir zu helfen.

Liebe Grüße,
Shadow ;-]


----------



## spoods (1. Juli 2004)

Es geht um Maschinen, die im Kosmetikbereich  eingesetzt werden. Das mußt du dir vorstellen, wie beim Zahnarzt auf dem Stuhl. Kunststoff-Oberflächen, Knöpfen zum Drehen, Schleif-Werkzeug aus Metall... etc. 
so zum Beispiel
Maria


----------



## d-minded (2. Juli 2004)

Ich würde mit dem Weichzeichenwerkzeug oder dem Wischfinger (vielleicht gibt's noch passendere Werkzeuge) die Störungen auf den grossen Flächen entfernen, damit das etwas sauberer aussieht.


----------



## Lobi (2. Juli 2004)

meinst du retuschieren oder freistellen?

Bilder hochwertig (wie du sagst) freizustellen erfordert nicht viel können, sondern einfach nur ein bissl Geduld und sauberes Arbeiten mit dem Pfadwerkzeug oder dem Lasso.

Ich arbeite meist auch mit einer weichen Kante von 1px um Bilder frei zu stellen.


----------



## spoods (2. Juli 2004)

@Lobi
Nein, ich meine nicht "Freistellen", sondern wie ich die Fläche schön cleane. 

Also, ein Beispiel:
Manchmal gibt es doch farbige Schatten oder Reflexe von benachbarten Materialien -> wie geht man damit am besten um? Das verlinkte Beispiel mit den Artefakten ist natürlich nur dazu gedacht, dass ihr euch die Maschinen überhaupt vorstellen könnt, es geht nicht darum, speziell dieses Foto zu optimieren.

Die Frage sollte ich vielleicht besser einem Fotografen stellen...

Danke trotzdem!
Maria


----------



## PEZ (2. Juli 2004)

Hallo
Hm... also ich würde je nach dem darauf achten, dass ich Störungen aus Flächen entferne. Das ich vielleicht eine einheitliche Farbigkeit schaffe und das die Maschine in ein "besseres Licht" gerückt wird. Zu dunkle Bereiche aufhellen und/oder Lichtpunkte hinzufügen oder entfernen.
Es handelt sich um technische, hochwertige und (sicher) teure Produkte.
So sollten sie auch aussehen.

Ich hab mal als Bsp. ne Zündkerze dran gehängt, die ich mal berarbeitet hab.
[hier klicken]

vielleicht hilft das ja.

Gruß PEZ


----------



## spoods (3. Juli 2004)

@pez,
das hast du aber schön gemacht!
So was in die Richtung habe ich gemeint.
Vielen Dank 
Maria


----------

